# Anyone else having a problem with the laser sight on P22?



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

Ive got the Walther laser sight made for the P22. The problem I'm having is that every single time I shoot the pistol the laser sight has to be adjusted again. There is no way to lock it in tighter that I can see. 
Anyone else notice this? Is there any tricks or tips on this? Besides that its a great little gun that I enjoy shooting............


----------



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

Anyone out there?


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Are the adjuster screws moving, or is the laser ratteling around in the housing?

If the screws are moving, a tiny bit of BLUE loctite will keep them snug, but will still allow for later adjustment. 

If its still under warrenty, I'd send it back. If not, I'd take the laser off and use the sights.


----------



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

Actually, there isnt a screw to hold it on. You push a button down to install or remove the sight. As far as the laser itself, I cannot hear it rattleing around. 
I personally would use just the regular sights, but since I bought this pistol as an intro to shooting for my wife I dont want to leave it off. Also, it would be a shame to pay the money for it and just have it set..........I will try to contact Walther next week and hear what they have to say. I looks like there needs to be some kind of screws to hold it down more firmly than a spring type clamp mechanism..
Anyway, thanks for the reply for a minute there I though I was the only one on this forum..............


----------



## mtrain (Dec 18, 2008)

Well, I called Walther last week and got an answering machine. I left my number and a message and am still waiting for a responce.......just thought I would let you know. Im still wondering if Im the only one with this problem or are most other P22's with the laser sight having the same?......


----------

